# Abstract Fun With Color and Texture



## sm4him (Jan 14, 2014)

Today I was bored at work. I needed to take a macro picture of a little section of our system map, so after I did this, I started playing around with my macro lens and whatever I could think of in my office.  Kinda liked some of the results.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.





As always, C&C, general comments, and witty banter are greatly appreciated!


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 14, 2014)

Impressive, like 1, beautiful color.  Ed


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2014)

I liked the last three shots the most. Lovely colors, and fine renderings of discs.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 15, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Impressive, like 1, beautiful color.  Ed



Thanks, hippy! 



Derrel said:


> I liked the last three shots the most. Lovely colors, and fine renderings of discs.



Thank you Derrel; the disc photos were my favorite as well. I *thought* I was gonna really LOVE #3 and the others I shot of the same object (which was my scarf), but once I got them on the computer, I wasn't that enamored with them. #3 was the only one worth processing.
But the discs actually turned out better than I'd hoped, and I had trouble narrowing down which ones to process.


----------



## Nervine (Jan 16, 2014)

Really like #2 and the last 3.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 16, 2014)

Nervine said:


> Really like #2 and the last 3.



Thank you, Nervine! I appreciate your comment; for a minute there, I thought I heard crickets chirping&#8230;


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 16, 2014)

Fun set Sharon, I also really like the last two


----------



## sm4him (Jan 16, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Fun set Sharon, I also really like the last two



Thanks, Pix!

I think I'll name my next Abstracts thread something like "Abstracts in the Nude"; maybe that'll get more attention...except that most of you already know I'm a middle-aged (ha! I've been calling myself middle-age for almost a decade now...), slightly out-of-shape, way-too-clueless-to-be-sexy female, and using that title would probably make most of my intended audience run screaming in the opposite direction. :lmao:


----------



## snowbear (Jan 16, 2014)

But, where's the map?

Loving the last two - CDs/DVDs?


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 16, 2014)

Number 4 is my favorite.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 16, 2014)

Are you serious?  I could see any of these printed large in a number of office settings and would think "Wow, that's a cool picture!"  

Thanks for sharing.  #2 may be my favorite for a while, then #..........


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2014)

snowbear said:


> But, where's the map?
> 
> Loving the last two - CDs/DVDs?



Yes, CDs. #4 was a stack of them on the spindle with the desk lamp shining on them from the top.  For the other two, I took some of them and arranged them on the desk and then moved the light around until I got colors I liked.

And, fair enough about the map. Here it is:


It was cropped from there to about 5"w x 2"h--it'll go on all our company notepads. The goal was to have most of the map recognizable but not necessarily readable, and focus on the Knoxville Station, which is Us.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Are you serious?  I could see any of these printed large in a number of office settings and would think "Wow, that's a cool picture!"
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  #2 may be my favorite for a while, then #..........



Wow, thanks Jaca! Uh&#8230;do you wanna be my agent? You know anyone who has an office that wants some large prints?


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 17, 2014)

sm4him said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious? I could see any of these printed large in a number of office settings and would think "Wow, that's a cool picture!"
> ...



I am working on it


----------



## snowbear (Jan 17, 2014)

Good show, and thanks!


----------

